# professional / platinum machine differences?



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a new hydro pro and a 3 yr old platinum machine. 
I was looking at both and was comparing the two. The obvious differences are the pro has a bigger engine. On some pro machine's they have the hydo transmission as well. Plus a bigger opening (shovel) up front, auger and larger tires.

But I looked deeper.....

The metal thickness seems to be the same gauge.

On the pro, there is an additional brace on the outside sides of the shovel. I assume this will reinforce the blower housing from any side to side stresses. 

I notice the pro machine *does not* have a brace from the inside of the shovel to the auger gear box, but the smaller platinum machine has it. Why? Is there an internal brace or better bearings?

The pro has a bigger axle and tires. The auger is larger but the auger shaft is the same diameter. It shares the same sheer pins as well.

I conclude, lets say you have 16" of snow. I don't think the pro machine will clean any faster than a homeowner sized machine. Because the impeller is the same size, also the chute inside diameter is the same size. I feel the impeller if spinning at the same RPMS will only consume "X" amount of snow per minute. On heavy snow the clearing rate is the same (given the engine stays wide open).

Those are my simple observations on the Ariens better and top of the line blowers.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

The Platinum needs a brace on the auger gear box to the upper part of bucket to stabilise the auger gear box. This is because the auger shaft is very short and provides little stability to the auger gear box. The Pro model does not need the brace in theory because the full length auger shaft provides support through the end bearings. On previous machines that I have owned the full width auger does not provide enough stability, but the ariens is built stronger.

The Platinum 30 SHO has an impeller speed of 1083 rpm at 3600 engine rpm (Ariens specs). The Pro model has an impeller speed of 1112 rpm at 3600 engine rpm (Ariens spec). However, the engine mounted auger/impeller pulley has a 2.75" diameter the same as the Platinum 30 SHO and the driven pulley on the impeller shaft is the same diameter on both machines too. So both machines will run the impeller at the same speed, although the Pro's extra power will maintain the speed slightly longer in difficult conditions.

Don't forget the miserably small gas tank on the Platinum, rated at 3 liters by ariens while the Pro has a 5.6 liter tank rated by Ariens. I could only put about 2.5 liters in my Platinum but with the Pro tank (that I swapped in) I can put 6.4 liters in. The gas cap on the Pro works well, while the gas cap on the Platinum is a problem to deal with every time the tank needs to be filled, which is a lot. 

Engine controls are different on the two machines but not an issue for me.

The weight distribution on the two machines is quite different. The Platinum has a relatively heavy front end that helps keep the bucket scraper edge in contact with the ground. The Pro has a very light front end that does not suit me because of experience with other light front end machines easily riding up over the snow.

Just some of the differences that affect me.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

Town, I never thought of the gas tank. Yes, good point. The impeller speed I never knew, and I will hunt for more specs in the future. The bearings look beefer on the pro, so that's the reason and you nailed that too. Thanks for responding back.


----------

